# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  D.r. Saifi

## Curlytop

Has anyone heard of, or can give any information on dr. Marwan Saifi. He is a surgeon who is based in poland. If trained and has worked in the u.s.a. His c.v. Looks good and the photos i've seen of his work look impressive, as does his clinic. But I cant find anything in the way of patient testimonials posted online. Any information or advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I wish I could help you out. I have not had the opportunity to meet this physician from Poland. I suppose you could e-mail them and ask if you could have a few patient references. Although there may be some language barrier issues. If I can find any info I will pass it on.

----------


## Curlytop

Thanks for your reply Dr. Charles,

Apparently dr. Saifi is a U.S. citizen who splits his time between the U.S. and his clinic in Wroclaw Poland.

 I have contacted one of his patients and am awaiting a reply. 

Dr. saifi has according to his clinics web site trained and worked in america. This being the case i find it strange that there is little or no mention of him or his work on the internet, other than with his current clinic.

----------


## amadeus

Its best to avoid the unknown hair transplant surgeons. Have you checked with the IAHRS? Do a lot of research!

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

It might be a little harder for physicians that are based in foriegn countries to gain access to these types of sites. I am sure there are many good hair tranplant doctors out there that just do not happen to be prominant on the forums or U.S. internet. to do it so it is possible.But, on the other hand there are several that have been able

----------


## hartsholme

Just got back from having a hair transplant with Dr Saifi in Wroclaw Poland give him full marks. I am a raving fan customer now. Start to finish arranged everything from being picked up at the airport to the hotel. Very professional service, outstanding team and experienced surgeon speaks fluent English 
Went beyond the call of duty to provide me with a good service, fixed my previous raised bad scar from a previous hair transplant at no extra cost. Went the extra mile to get a good result, really caring and understanding on a personal level. Would not hesistate recommending Dr Saifi to anyone. Excellent value for money, cannot wait for the results.

----------


## ed83

> Just got back from having a hair transplant with Dr Saifi in Wroclaw Poland give him full marks. I am a raving fan customer now. Start to finish arranged everything from being picked up at the airport to the hotel. Very professional service, outstanding team and experienced surgeon speaks fluent English 
> Went beyond the call of duty to provide me with a good service, fixed my previous raised bad scar from a previous hair transplant at no extra cost. Went the extra mile to get a good result, really caring and understanding on a personal level. Would not hesistate recommending Dr Saifi to anyone. Excellent value for money, cannot wait for the results.


 i'm considering going to Dr. Saifi, could you please post or pm me some pics

----------

